# "cheap" versus expensive climbing saws



## Plasmech (Mar 1, 2009)

What's the general concensus on buying an expensive climbing saw like the MS-200T...I've got people telling me how great the 200T is and I believe them 100%, but other people say yea it's awesome, but do you really want to drop $600 out of a tree and have it blow apart on a rock or someone's driveway? So that thinking leads to using a 192T or an Echo, still good saws just not *killer* saws.

Of course one could always reply by saying "don't drop it" but that's kinds always the plan regardless...

Just wondering what the Pro's do.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 1, 2009)

It's happened to me just a couple of times and finally went to a locking carabiner on the saw. For me, I believe you are only as good as your saw(s). Beside do you want something that is fast and going to last or slow for little doe.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 1, 2009)

The difference between the 200T and the cheaper saws is that if you DO drop it out of a tree, you can replace the broken parts cheaper than buying a new saw, not so with the cheaper saws. I dropped my 200T from a 60ft bucket fully extended, when my ground guy picked it up it was still running and suffered a broken bushing on the wrap around handle and the pull cord handle was broken. Not to mention, echos and the 192 have no ass what so ever.


----------



## Plasmech (Mar 1, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> The difference between the 200T and the cheaper saws is that if you DO drop it out of a tree, you can replace the broken parts cheaper than buying a new saw, not so with the cheaper saws. I dropped my 200T from a 60ft bucket fully extended, when my ground guy picked it up it was still running and suffered a broken bushing on the wrap around handle and the pull cord handle was broken. Not to mention, echos and the 192 have no ass what so ever.



The 192 T has about as much ass as a white rapper, believe me I know. But it's so cute! (LOL)


----------



## af7850 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would advise very strongly against the Echo. 200t all the way, without question.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 200T and a Echo CS360T with an opened muffler and retuned carb. The modded 360T hangs right with the 200T and I picked it up for 180 bucks brand new. So it is very respectable for a cheapo saw. 

Guys will laugh but, Cliff_R from the forum will attest to the 360T's grunt.


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 1, 2009)

Just buy a ms200t the first time and you wont have to buy another again. You'll notice the difference when your running the saw in balance and power mainly between a good stihl versus a cheap good enough for now saw. The extra money that you invest into a good saw will pay for itself fast anyway.


----------



## newb (Mar 2, 2009)

If you've never run a MS200T, then the 192 wont be to bad. If you've ever had or used a MS 200T than you could never go back. Our saws are always attached to a lanyard. Pete


----------



## JeffL (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep it on a lanyard, and not even worry about dropping it out of the tree. I ponied up the first time buying saws and went right for a MS200 and MS460. Never looking back.

Been through too many "hobbies" where you buy the "ok" stuff at first, and then end up buying the "good" stuff later on, and end up taking a huge hit reselling the "ok" stuff. Its always cheaper in the end to just do it right the first time in my experience.

Plus its nice when you've got that bar buried in a piece of hardwood and it just doesnt quit.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the echo and 200t, the echo has a 12' bar on it and the 200t has a 16" bar, I use the echo for small stuff because it lighter than the stihl or seems to be and when the bigger wood comes along I get the 200t.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dolmar PS3410 TH... Good little saw, for waaay less than a 200t.


----------



## Bearcreek (Mar 2, 2009)

I had an echo that fell apart on me shortly after I bought it. Not from dropping it either, just use. A friend of mine has an echo as well and it has no balls at all compared to the 200t. I've never run the 192 but from my experience I would recommend the 200 any time.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> I had an echo that fell apart on me shortly after I bought it. Not from dropping it either, just use.



My echo 360T has like 5-6 gallons through it and it hasn't fallen apart. It hasn't developed the "death rattle" that many warned me about either. So far I am very impressed and so is everybody that runs it. Just IMO.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Mar 3, 2009)

instead of stihl, i would go with a husky 335 or 338 as they are alot easier to run than the stihl.
dolmars are also great saws.
I have run echos and they are better saws than stihl(heck anything is), but they are low on power but do have the best warranty for their electrical parts than others.

I would look into who has a good dealer support and acctually knows how to work on stuff and your price budget.

i keep my saw on a lanyard, and when its not on me it is hooked to a branch by me where i can easily reach it(especially bigger saws)


----------



## Stihl Alive (Mar 3, 2009)

I fell on my 200 a few weeks ago and crushed all the plastic. Cost me a little under $200 to fix. Then I was cleaning out the filter and broke that (well the piece that ckicks it in place). So Right now I'm without a climbing saw. Course I don't have any tree work either. 

I'm thinking of buying a 192, put on a 12" and have for back up. I HATE lugging a rear handled saw up a tree. I'm going to check into the echos too. From what I hear none of them have the go go of the 200, but I think I need a back up.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 3, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> What's the general concensus on buying an expensive climbing saw like the MS-200T...I've got people telling me how great the 200T is and I believe them 100%, but other people say yea it's awesome, but do you really want to drop $600 out of a tree and have it blow apart on a rock or someone's driveway? So that thinking leads to using a 192T or an Echo, still good saws just not *killer* saws.
> 
> Of course one could always reply by saying "don't drop it" but that's kinds always the plan regardless...
> 
> Just wondering what the Pro's do.




If it is in your budget, buy the best tool you can afford. If it is not in your budget, stop eating for a while untill it is.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a tagline on my saw and have yet to drop it. Come on guys this is simple, you don't start buying sub-par saws because you are afraid of dropping it. Get a tag line and if you are that worried get one that tears away under load. Now go buy your MS-200 t and make some money.


----------



## John464 (Mar 3, 2009)

The 192t and the 200t go out on every job. For removals and heavy deadwooding the 200t. For pruning the 192t. The 192t with the narrow cut chain leaves smoother and more refined cuts. It all depends on what you are cutting. Using a 192t on a removal is cutting yourself short and using a a 200t on a prune of a 1"-5" wood is overworking your body and is overkill. They are both great saws and I would feel lost without either. "Right tool for the right job"


----------



## 74craig (Mar 3, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> If it is in your budget, buy the best tool you can afford. If it is not in your budget, stop eating for a while untill it is.:greenchainsaw:



+1,Never skimp on a tool!!:agree2::agree2:


----------



## (WLL) (Mar 3, 2009)

*ms200t crushes the competition*

the 200t is a tough saw, i backed up my f150 and stopped right on top of the
200t, nothing broke but the bosses heart. i have dropped a few 200t's in my day and very little damage has occurred. i have many years in the biz and I'm also a chainsaw carver, so i have used just about every top handle made between the years of 1993 to present. nothing runs like a Stihl! reliable,powerful,balanced, and just the best tree sawz on the planet


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 3, 2009)

I've being using the MS200T, and it's fore runner the 020T before it. I have a 192 also but has no where near the grunt. I also dropped it 80 ft out of a big Pine a few weeks ago ( you may have seen the post ) and it had to have a new trigger assembly and some outer casing. I have dropped the MS200 from a similar height and it just bounced and kept running ( actually to it's credit the 192 was still running but it was unusable ). I've also owned a couple of Husky climbing saws as I'm a fan of big Huskys but they rattled to pieces. For me there is only one.

The MS200 is a pro tool period, and IMHO nothing really compares regarding reliability or power. My current saw has been used daily for the last three years, and it's still good, but I'm looking forward to buying a new one very soon.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 3, 2009)

When I started my company I bought an Echo 300 top handled saw for use as my climbing saw. I wanted a 020t but couldn't justify the "double the price". As my company's finances increased (each job), I purchased more equipment and eventually bought a used 020t and then a new MS200.

If you stay in tree work for any length of time, you will eventuallyown one of these great saws (MS200).

I still have the Echo, But it only has 1 or 2 tankfulls of gas run through it a year.


----------



## Tree Raptor (Mar 4, 2009)

*200t VS 192*

I have owned several 200t's and they are super. I am surprised in all of these posts however that no one has mentioned that they like to loosen up their mufflers and if you don't jump on it immediately they will elongate the tapped holes that they are in and you have to drill out slighly bigger, retap and go next size up. This can be a hassle but in generally doesn't begin to happen until the saw is over a year + old. 

The 192 is much cheaper and a little bit lighter but sacrifices umph.... but I choose to have both so that when I only need a mid power saw for smaller limbs I use the 192 so "SAVE" the run time on the expensive 200t. This way you get the best from both.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 4, 2009)

more like $700 now but you will never go back tom trees


----------



## scott t (Mar 4, 2009)

Last time i used a echo or a 192 i threw them out of the tree and had a 200 sent to the job site 200 all the way


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Mar 5, 2009)

*can't be beat!*

I just purchased a new MS200T yesterday! My last one was crushed by a misplaced bucket truck... I paid $550 plus tax with a 16" bar. Just under 600 bucks.

I think the point to all of these posts is this: You simply cannot beat the power and performance of the Stihl MS200T. 

When I started in this business, I was 17 years old, with a beat up 84' Ford Ranger and a 16" Poulan for my climbing saw. I had less than 500 bucks worth of climbing and rigging gear. Within a couple of years, the poulan had been voluntarily destroyed, and I was rocking a slew of Stihls. If you are seroius about arboriculture, save yourself the grief and pick up the Stihl. You WILL NOT regret it.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty much a consensus; the only other thing is if one is skilled enough to use the power correctly and fully. If not needing quick, clean cuts for good releases, only cut wrist sized stuff etc.; you probably won't appreciate the 020/200 as much for your investmeant.


----------



## Tree Raptor (Mar 8, 2009)

*200t's vs the rest*



TheTreeSpyder said:


> Pretty much a consensus; the only other thing is if one is skilled enough to use the power correctly and fully. If not needing quick, clean cuts for good releases, only cut wrist sized stuff etc.; you probably won't appreciate the 020/200 as much for your investmeant.



I am glad TreeSpyder mentioned the above quote and surprised again that it wasn't mentioned earlier. The power and speed of the 200t do make them a safer saw to use as you can control limbs better. Sometimes a quick cut is what must be done and if your cuggin a 192 you just might not make it. 

good point.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 8, 2009)

Whats the word on the Dolmar 3410 in comparison to the Stihl 200t? Anyone use the Dolmar?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 9, 2009)

*saving money by not making your job easier seems pointless.*

i love my 200 and my 192.the 192 wakes up with a muffler mod and carb adjustment.i haven't got a Stihl with the carb set right from the dealer yet.

i have used the huskies because i prefer their saws in general.their top handles suck.they have a long way to go as does echo.if i'm in the tree,i want to be comfortable from my saddle,to my boots,to my saw.the stihls balance well.
if the ms200t was a thousand dollars and the echo was 25,i would own the ms200t.

i have not used the dolmar 3410 so i can't speak on them.i have held them and they feel good but i haven't run one.


----------



## trost66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the 200 have owned 3. Bought a 192 when they first came out with them just to try it out. The thing I didn't like about it was that it didn't have an adjustiable oiler. If you did alot of cutting the oiler couldn't keep up. The 200 is assembled by hand no machines. The 192 is machine assembled. The 192 is a decent saw just not somthing I would want to take up in a tree with me. The 200 is buy fare the better saw.


----------



## bushinspector (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't have anything to compair to but we have been running the echo 360T for three years now without any problems. Still think they are great little saws for the money.


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2009)

I started out using one of the top handle Poulans back in the early 90's. Then I moved on to a bigger service and they used 020's. When I went out on my own I used the cheaper Huskies (which were a particular PITA because the cover and air filter would always fall off while in the tree). Used an Echo for a little while. All were under powered and annoying in some way (excluding the 020's I used while working for another tree service). I was working on a tree one morning and the little top handle Echo I was using was bogging trying to cut a stub out of a crotch. I finished that tree and went to the saw shop up the road where I had seen a 192 that morning and bought a new 192T. I used that for about a year but it was still under powered and bogged in crotches and big wood. I finally bought a 200T a couple of years ago and will never own another climbing saw. I still keep the 192 around because I like having redundancy in my saws in case one goes down on a job but I'll always have a 200T from now on. 

Funny, I can't remember most of the model numbers of the various climbing saws I've used over the years but you'll never forget the name 200T.


----------



## trost66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Funny, I can't remember most of the model numbers of the various climbing saws I've used over the years but you'll never forget the name 200T. 

I will second this


----------



## 46 Poulan (Dec 5, 2016)

I am a fire wood cutter--Never owned 1 . I watched a local tree service take down 2 big pecan trees. Main cutter in bucket goes up with a little Stihl working his way down-I keep thinking he will soon come down get bigger husky--Nope---he cut every limb--Big stuff with the wee one and fast too.Saw dust flyin!!! I was impressed--He finished trunk with the Husky.I want a stihl like that but I will have to settle for my $5.00 poulan 25DA---LOL


----------



## DLEngele (Jan 1, 2017)

The 200t is awesome, but I have to settle for my cs355t which dose very good all the way around. Great saw for around $400. JMO.


----------



## Joekidd (Jan 8, 2017)

I just picked up a new 355t last week for $325 shipping free. Only have a few hours on it but it cuts through 10" limbs pretty good. I ordered a full chisel for it and will see if cuts faster in a few days. Working on getting a 200t also so I'll report on the difference IMO when I get it.


----------



## DLEngele (Jan 9, 2017)

Joekidd said:


> I just picked up a new 355t last week for $325 shipping free. Only have a few hours on it but it cuts through 10" limbs pretty good. I ordered a full chisel for it and will see if cuts faster in a few days. Working on getting a 200t also so I'll report on the difference IMO when I get it.


Awe yeah!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 9, 2017)

A 200T?, That thing will probably be used and abused.


----------



## Joekidd (Jan 9, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> A 200T?, That thing will probably be used and abused.



If it runs and the chain is sharp then good for me! I do believe that they are meant to be used and abused. Keep up on the maintenance and run the crap out of em! But it looks good cosmetically anyway


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 10, 2017)

What I meant was 200t's were discontinued 5 years ago. Finding one in reasonable condition is a job for Indiana Jones.


----------



## Joekidd (Jan 10, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> What I meant was 200t's were discontinued 5 years ago. Finding one in reasonable condition is a job for Indiana Jones.



Hehe Indiana Jones heard the 200ts were the Holy Grail.


----------



## Joekidd (Jan 10, 2017)

Joekidd said:


> Hehe Indiana Jones heard the 200ts were the Holy Grail.



I seen some new unused and reconditioned 200ts on that auction site. They want some mad money for them.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 14, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> What I meant was 200t's were discontinued 5 years ago. Finding one in reasonable condition is a job for Indiana Jones.



Make that "finding one in any condition". I've been looking for a MS200T for a couple years now (I only buy local, sorry): any condition, even seized will do. Apart having to contend with our crazy used prices which are destroying the market, these things must be made of hen teeth. I found a single one for sale, about 30 miles roundtrip, about a year ago: I rang up the seller the day after he put the ad up and the saw was already gone.


----------



## wyattwilson87 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've used the 200t with a 16" bar. Great saw. But the used prices are ridiculous anywhere ive seen them, $300-500 and none have been in great condition. The 201t can preform like the 200t with some help I'm told but no hands on experience with that yet. Also expensive. 
I'm much much happier with echo's 355t. Tweak the muffler and adjust the carb. At $300-350 you really can't beat it IMO


----------



## Moneytree (Jan 24, 2017)

There is no comparison.
The good one I tested was the stihl 192.
They don't make then anymore.
Don't buy a used one.
But if you want a cheap saw forget about the 193.
Get a shindawa 358TS.
I got to test the shindawa.
Not a bad starter saw and has good power.
Will get the job done and make money for a better saw.
I still run 200t until they build a better saw.
Some how when I stay away from any saw that ends in 1.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a echo 360t and it have been going great non stop for almost 6 yrs now. My boss runs a 200t and a 150t and he is now loving the 150t on lighter work and trim jobs. I'm hoping to buy a 150t to mod out or a bigger saw for felling and bucking like a echo 620pw. Between the 201t and the new echo 355 I'd much rather go with the echo for cost, performance and longevity


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2017)

Moneytree said:


> There is no comparison.
> The good one I tested was the stihl 192.
> They don't make then anymore.
> Don't buy a used one.
> ...


Only 1 saw I do like is the 661. It's a different animal vs most new saws


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 10, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Make that "finding one in any condition". I've been looking for a MS200T for a couple years now (I only buy local, sorry): any condition, even seized will do. Apart having to contend with our crazy used prices which are destroying the market, these things must be made of hen teeth. I found a single one for sale, about 30 miles roundtrip, about a year ago: I rang up the seller the day after he put the ad up and the saw was already gone.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 10, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 557287



Now I know where they have all ended up.


----------



## Timber1972 (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone ever use the jonsered 2139T. Local dealer said I could get one brought in for $500 Canadian. Love my big falling jonsered saws but no experience with their top handles.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Timber1972 said:


> Anyone ever use the jonsered 2139T. Local dealer said I could get one brought in for $500 Canadian. Love my big falling jonsered saws but no experience with their top handles.



It's a rebadged Husqvarna 338XPT. Not exactly the best Husky ever made: it took them quite a bit of time and effort to make it work right and when it was finally acceptable (albeit not great) it had built up such a bad reputation nobody wanted it anymore. 
In 2013 Husqvarna gave dealers large rebates to get the remaining 338XPT's out of the door and introduced the "new" Jonsered 2139T. Which isn't selling, not so much because people care it about being a rebadged Husky with a troubled history, but because even with the recent price hikes an Echo CS360T is just a better deal.


----------



## Timber1972 (Feb 12, 2017)

That makes sense why the price. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> What I meant was 200t's were discontinued 5 years ago. Finding one in reasonable condition is a job for Indiana Jones.


You mean you are having no luck finding one or is it the cost that is keeping you away? You wont lose they hold value well.


----------

